# New Aire at Benicassim ?



## jennyp19 (May 9, 2016)

I was talking to Wanderlust at Cullera - he said that there is a new Aire/cheap campsite at Benicassim but I forgot to ask him for coordinates. Not the one just off the N340.  Anyone know the coordinates please. It's so new, it's not in Spanish Aires book


----------



## jennyp19 (May 10, 2016)

Paseo del Marítimo, 1, 12100 Grao, Castellón, Spain   New free Aire with services.  Defity with re-visit this one


----------



## Fletch6 (May 10, 2016)

Looked on Google Maps and it's next to Planetari de castellion. Is this right? It's a great location close to the beach, we'll call in on our way back next month.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (May 10, 2016)

I've cycled past there many times and saw Dutch and Germans parked up.  It's a good location next to the beach but I didn't see full services there only water.
Bd..


----------



## jennyp19 (May 10, 2016)

The services are now here. It's a bit muddy at the moment - hopefully will settle down eventually but it was p   ersistently raining again last night. States on board 48 hrs only and yes, it's at back of Planetarium.  Definitely no chairs awnings etc. But there are 3 picnic tables so you can eat out and a long row of seats to sit watching the sea.


----------



## snowbirds (May 10, 2016)

Hi jenny19,

You mean you have rain in Spain I would come home,is Wanderlust missing us from Cap Blac.

Snowbirds.:lol-053::wave:




jennyp19 said:


> The services are now here. It's a bit muddy at the moment - hopefully will settle down eventually but it was p   ersistently raining again last night. States on board 48 hrs only and yes, it's at back of Planetarium.  Definitely no chairs awnings etc. But there are 3 picnic tables so you can eat out and a long row of seats to sit watching the sea.


----------



## Fletch6 (May 10, 2016)

How many spaces are there? Is it full? If it's a nice place I bet people will stay longer than the 48hour rule.


----------



## jennyp19 (May 10, 2016)

It's absolutely p...........ersistently down. Dull miserable cold - I think heating will be on in MH tonight.  Maybe 14 places very close together. Spaces only about 3 - 3.5 metres wide.  Probably to discourage putting chairs out. I didn't go and look, but I think water and dump were free. Not many there.


----------



## kenspain (May 10, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> It's absolutely p...........ersistently down. Dull miserable cold - I think heating will be on in MH tonight.  Maybe 14 places very close together. Spaces only about 3 metres wide.  Probably to discourage putting chairs out. I didn't go and look, but I think water and dump were free. Not many there.



Yes what lovely rain just want i need for my oranges  :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Fletch6 (May 11, 2016)

Just cloudy and warm in Benidorm. Sunny tomorrow though. AT LAST!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 11, 2016)

kenspain said:


> Yes what lovely rain just want i need for my oranges  :lol-049::lol-049:



Hi Ken, I'm feeling sorry for you with all that rain and I even heard Jenny say mud. I never thought they had mud in spain.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 11, 2016)

Don't make me feel so bad now, being in the uk near Taunton and is raining but not cold, in a cl paying £12.50 a night for a field makes me feel bad as well. 
All those lovely free aires we're missing, have to be here for hospital though.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 11, 2016)

welshrarebit said:


> Don't make me feel so bad now, being in the uk near Taunton and is raining but not cold, in a cl paying £12.50 a night for a field makes me feel bad as well.
> All those lovely free aires we're missing, have to be here for hospital though.



£12.50 that's  2 steaks and 2 pints in the spoons.


----------



## wanderlust51 (May 11, 2016)

jennyp19 said:


> I was talking to Wanderlust at Cullera - he said that there is a new Aire/cheap campsite at Benicassim but I forgot to ask him for coordinates. Not the one just off the N340.  Anyone know the coordinates please. It's so new, it's not in Spanish Aires book



Hello Jenny,thanks for the info regarding stops,castellon aire cords areN 40 58 821  E000 03 566


----------



## wanderlust51 (May 12, 2016)

snowbirds said:


> Hi jenny19,
> 
> You mean you have rain in Spain I would come home,is Wanderlust missing us from Cap Blac.
> 
> Snowbirds.:lol-053::wave:



Hello both,are you in Spain,where are you,we are in Benidorm at the moment,what a place,going back up the coast next week to Denia area


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 29, 2016)

wanderlust51 said:


> Hello Jenny,thanks for the info regarding stops,castellon aire cords areN 40 58 821  E000 03 566


   I cannot get those co ords to work in google maps ??


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 30, 2016)

The coordinates are incorrect unfortunately.

The aire is located here:

Google Maps

It is included in the Iberia POIs 

NB The Google Satellite view and Streetview are out of date so the aire isn't shown.


----------

